# -WARNING gross picture- Dog poop membrane sack, should I be worried?? Vet?



## pwn777 (Aug 10, 2013)

This is my dogs most recent poop, does anyone have any experience with this? Sorry about picture:










Link to full size image: http://i.imgur.com/9tV48yu.jpg?1


----------



## pwn777 (Aug 10, 2013)

Bump, does anyone have any ideas???


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Take a fresh sample to vet for testing. Giardia poop look like that. It's caused from irritated GI tract. If still pooping like that Monday then have it tested, until then just watch to see if other symptoms appear. Cukd also be that just ate something irritating to his gut. Advanced giardia infections often will have blood spots/streaks too.


----------



## pwn777 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks, I will keep an eye out.


----------



## KVasel (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello. Do you remember what the diagnosis was? My dog pooped just like that this morning.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Please review the disclaimer at the top of the Health forum and consult your vet.


----------

